

Intel's SSD roadmap - Alex3917
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/16/intel_lyndonville/

======
binarysoul
Lets hope Q4 here means October 1st. I for one, am waiting for the 'postville'
refresh. I can live with 300GB of space, and would love to have the speed
benefits of a SSD.

